# [Wet Thumb Forum]-am I missing anything?



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everybody - I decided to ditch the Hagen for pressurized. I just picked up a used Milwaukee regulator, bubble counter, etc on ebay: My new (old) CO2 stuff 
My question is, is this missing anything else I'd need? (aside from a co2 bottle, of course) Thanks a lot!

Oh yeah: it's going on my 29g tank, 55W AH supply CF, med/heavy fish load, med/heavy planted, etc etc etc.


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey everybody - I decided to ditch the Hagen for pressurized. I just picked up a used Milwaukee regulator, bubble counter, etc on ebay: My new (old) CO2 stuff 
My question is, is this missing anything else I'd need? (aside from a co2 bottle, of course) Thanks a lot!

Oh yeah: it's going on my 29g tank, 55W AH supply CF, med/heavy fish load, med/heavy planted, etc etc etc.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I didn't see anything in the description about a needle valve, although I'm assuming it has one in-line before the bubble counter. As far as I can tell, other than thatyou might just need a check valve, someone correct me if I'm wrong.

George

Tank specs in profile


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

that looks like the ma957 (i think) which happens to be what i have, which happens to be running happily so far. you'll need a reactor and co2 bottle, that's it. also, tubing and other random junk, but that's a given. you can either run the reactor in-line with a canister filter (if you have one) or you'll have to buy a pump (like a mag pump) to push the water through (this is what i'm doing). have any more questions?









JP


----------



## lucille (Jul 6, 2003)

I am selling my CO2 stuff on the forum here. I noticed that this Ebay ad says something about it being illegal to ship CO2 tanks, is this true? Mine was shipped to me, I thought if they were empty it was OK, I do know one cannot ship filled tanks.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

They can't ship a filled tank. An empty tank is fine.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

PiKapp382 ... Welcome to the boards.

Just a coincidence but I just had someone from greenwood up here sunday getting plants and building reactors









It looks like the kit does have everything you'll need (except the bottle).

Have the guy on ebay empty the tank and ship it to you. Its a lot cheaper than buying one yourself. A 5lb will run you $40-80.

Otherwise I believe you have one fire extinguisher shop in Greenwood. He's putting a tank together for someone else right now, but it is taking some time.

Let me know if you need anything. I'm not that far away.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

thanks for all the help! JP, he's sending that little reactor along - do you think that wil be enough or should I go ahead and get a pump, etc.? James, I'll check on getting the guy to ship it, but I'll keep a bit of dough (as in $$ , not DIY supplies







)around just in case. From the way you speak of "someone from greenwood up here sunday getting plants and building reactors," it sounds as if you run a shop...or am I just being too hopeful?


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

no james doesn't run a shop, he's just a helpful dude whenever he can be. do you have a canister filter? if so, what kind? you can hook the reactor up through the canister filter (usually on the output side) but it needs to have a high gallons-per-hour flowrate. hooking it up through a canister filter is easier... not necessarily the best solution for everyone, but usually easier. if you don't use it, you need to build your own input output tubes that go into the aquarium out of PVC most likely. it's quite easy, but if you have no time (or you are one of those people whose DVD/VCR still flashes 12:00 then maybe you're better off getting everything pre-done). if you want pics of anything, send me an email (in my profile) make sure the subject line is good otherwise i will toss it out as spam (i'm not kidding, i get 20 spam messages an hour, i just skim through the subjects). if you don't need my help, then don't email me







hope all is going well so far.

JP

PS james is smarter than me at this, but i just finished (ruining and succeeding) setting up my system, so i know all the easy spots to screw up at, but if james answers one of your questions, treat it like a sign from god or something







he was my sole direct supported for my system and he worked out fine. i guess we'll have to keep him around...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Feels that way some times. With the DIY topics I get lots of requests. It helps pay for the hobby. I debate on starting a little cottage industry. The truth is that I just like building stuff.

It sounds corny but I really like this hobby and go out of my way to help other people out. Kinda returning the favor. Without all the help from the forums and people in my area I would have never gotten started.

I have extra clear PVC. Couple minutes at home depot and we can have you reactor ready before you leave. I'm better than an LFS.... my plants are free. Just let me know what you want and we'll arrange a time around my next major prune.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## PiKapp382 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm sure I'll be in touch soon


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Anytime









*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

